# Fixing internet access after using Hide.Me IKEv2 VPN



## Testerson (Mar 3, 2017)

So I (Windows 10) set up a free Hide.Me VPN yesterday to make some test accounts on some simple P2P loan websites anonymously, just to find out what website I want to trust and commit to in the long term. I followed these instructions to set up the free hide.me VPN:



> 1. Press Windows key + r and type "powershell" to open the Windows PowerShell.
> 2. Run the following command to configure the VPN connection. You can replace free-nl.hide.me with your the server location of your choice.
> Add-VpnConnection -Name "hide.me IKEv2" -ServerAddress "free-nl.hide.me" -TunnelType "Ikev2" -RememberCredential
> 3. Connect to VPN through settings and "Network & Internet".


I (hopefully) did not connect to any malicious sites, however I've since turned off and removed the VPN, and connected through a different network provider (at home), and am getting the error:


> The remote device or resource won't accept the connection -
> The device or resource (wpad.home) is not set up to accept connections on port the world wide web service (http)


I can connect to most internet websites, but can't for instance play Spotify songs. 

I have flushed Dns, run Windows Defender Quick Scan (doing full scan now), reset network settings (in Status > Change your network settings, Network reset), restarted multiple times, and tried some other options to no avail. 

Network Properties are:

IPv4 & IPv6: automatically obtain IP address, automatically obtain DNS server address, DCHP Enabled.



> Name:	Local Area Connection* 10
> Description:	Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
> Physical address (MAC):	90:48:9(removed from this post)
> Status:	Not operational
> ...


I'm connected through a WiFi, and other computers on this network are working fine. 

Any help appreciated. 
Cheers,
L


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

First, try disabling the wifi direct adapter then disable/enable your wireless network connection. Also check that proxy settings are set to automatic in Internet Explorer > Settings > Internet Options > Connections tab > LAN Settings. The only thing that should be checked is "automatically detect settings". Also, there should be nothing under dial up and VPN connections on the main Connections tab. Last, try a different browser like Chrome.


----------

